# What vegetables are high in fiber and are good for a Russian Tortoise?



## HaydaBear (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi guys!
What are some plants or supplements i can buy at a pet store or grocery store that are very high in fiber for my Russian Tortoise. Right now he's eating lettuce, collards, and some carrots, and i was wondering what vegetables are OK for them to eat and is high in fiber.
Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Haydabear:

Did we ever learn your name or where you are?

Escarole and endive are pretty fibrous and nutritious. You can also feed turnip greens, mustart greens, dandelion greens...you can buy all that at the produce market.


----------



## jackrat (Oct 17, 2011)

Opuntia cactus pads(nopales) are available at the mexican grocery section.


----------



## Doritoinmontucky (Oct 17, 2011)

As long as you dont spray your lawn danilions and there greens are a favorite, as well as clover and short tender grasses. ZooMed makes a natural Grassland tortoise food. Its got everything a grassland tortoise needs as far as fiber goes, plus they love it wene its all mushy from wetting it down. Reminds me of rabit food or something. Mine love it as well as there usual veggies.


----------



## Madkins007 (Oct 18, 2011)

When feeding greens, leave the stalks and thick ribs in place. 

You can make a simple fiber supplement by taking some pressed hay blocks (Timothy hay or others, not alfalfa), like those used for rabbits and crunching them up to sprinkle on food. 

The easiest way I have found to crunch them is to tap the cube with a hammer until the layers start to separate, then just crunch up a layer or two at a time and discard any hard left-over bits. A few cubes will last a long time.

I take about a cup of this, mix in about a tablespoon of calcium powder and add a crunched up human multivitamin, then dust it on any meal that is not quite as nutritious as I would like it to be.


----------



## Doritoinmontucky (Oct 18, 2011)

Madkins007 said:


> When feeding greens, leave the stalks and thick ribs in place.
> 
> You can make a simple fiber supplement by taking some pressed hay blocks (Timothy hay or others, not alfalfa), like those used for rabbits and crunching them up to sprinkle on food.
> 
> ...



thats interesting about the multivitamin, i have never heard of that...


----------

